# Amplificador de la corneta Gemini GX-1501 amplificada.



## sanfiel (Jun 26, 2010)

Estimados colegas tengo un problema espero que me ayuden, tengo una corneta Gemini GX-1501 amplificada la cual me le robaron el amplificador, ¿que diseño le puedo colocar para igualar el anterior?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 26, 2010)

Si uno supiera algo de la caja podría opinar.

Podrías haber puesto un link a la hoja de datos o agregar algún dato mas en tu consulta.

*Reglas generales de uso del foro (Extended Version)*

*15)* Cuando abras un tema (Post) ponéle un poco de _*"Onda"*_, agrega alguna descripción, comentario, reflexión, *NO* tires un esquema o una pregunta sin ningún agregado.


----------



## sanfiel (Jun 26, 2010)

gracias amigo por tu consejo  lo tendre en cuenta para la proxima

esto es lo que tengo 

CARACTERÍSTICAS:- 2-forma del sistema de altavoces de alta potencia- 800W incorporado en el amplificador con crossover electrónico- 15 "con altavoz de 3" y bobina de voz imán 65 oz- Woofer de aluminio ligero de la cesta- Precisa el bajo a 35Hz- Driver de compresión de titanio puro con 1.75 "de bobina- Respuesta de frecuencia lineal entre 35Hz-20KHz- Más de tamaño de disipador de calor para una mejor disipación del calor- Amplia dispersión de la bocina de diseño- ABS fibra de nylon resistente al impacto de gabinete- Recessed suave moldeado manejar- Entrada XLR y conectores de salida- Aux RCA de entrada- Doble entradas de micrófono (XLR y 1 / 4 "estéreo)separada con control de ganancia- Bass y control de tonos agudos- Volumen de salida de control- Diseño trapezoidal- Apilable, Flyable y montaje de stand- Potencia guiadas clip LED de alerta- Torodial transformador de potencia-Peso: 64 lbs. (29,03 kg)-Dimensiones: 19 x 15,5 x 27 "(483 x 394 x 686mm)


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 26, 2010)

¿ Y que es lo que te falta de las cornetas ?
1) Toda la electrónica,
2) El amplificador de graves.
3) El amplificador de agudos.

¿?¿?


----------



## sanfiel (Jun 26, 2010)

toda la electronica esta integrada en una misma tarjeta en la parte posterior del cajon como se ve en el dibujo


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 26, 2010)

Entonces necesitas bastante, ya que te falta la parte de previo, el crossover y 2 amplificadores.

¿ Quedó la fuente de alimentación ?


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 26, 2010)

Fogonazo, le falta el Plate Amp, es un modulo que tiene todo incluido. Es mas, se venden completos, de distinta potencia.
Sds.


----------



## sanfiel (Jun 26, 2010)

si quedo la fuente


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 26, 2010)

Son de este tipo :

http://www.apexjr.com/amps.html

Sds.


----------



## sanfiel (Jun 26, 2010)

parecido,,, la diferencia es que tenia entrada de microfono y control de consola  para el microfoni y la entrada de audio   tipo consola..


----------

